# BG55 Stihl blower won't prime.



## bdeblasio

New to the forum. My BG55 won't prime when I press the priming bulb. It starts with starting fluid but won't stay running. I replaced the gas line and the priming bulb with no luck. I have a second working BG55 and switched the entire carburetor. Works fine so the problem is definitely in the carburetor. My question is - do I have to replace the entire carb or is there a rebuild kit available? Or is there something else I can try first? Thanks! I did search the forum for similar problems and solutions and tried just about everthing that was posted.


----------



## Rentahusband

You can get kits for the carb, but depending on the cost of a new carb it may be easier to just replace the carb.


----------



## geogrubb

As rentahusband stated the kit is available, however since Stihl now owns Zama the price of their carbs for Stihl equipment has dropped considerably, all made in China. Have a good one. Geo


----------

